# GNR Bennerley Viaduct



## ashless (May 13, 2008)

After being shown *ahem* "the door" by security at the American Adventure myself and Kaputnik fell back on plan B!

The Bennerley Viaduct is 1452ft long and 60 ft high, completed November 1877. Constructed of wrought iron for lightness as a traditional brick structure would of been subject to subsidence due to the close proximity of coal mining works. The contract to build was given out by the Great Northern Railway and formed part of the Derby Friargate line.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 13, 2008)

good pictures Ashless, have put a few of mine on the other Bennerley viaduct thread


----------



## thompski (May 13, 2008)

Looking good, I wonder when Sustran's plan to turn it into a cycle route? They did a cracking job with the Derby-Ashby Line's Trent Viaduct.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 13, 2008)

we were talking about the very same thing as we walked along it, Thompski, how it would make a good cycle route/walkway!


----------



## thompski (May 13, 2008)

I'm certain Sustrans or another cycling group has formally planned to convert to cycle usage, I guess its a question of when. I'll get photos of the cycle routes on Old Derby Railway routes at some point.

Have you chaps checked out Mapperley Tunnel? Its blocked to about half way but I've always been tempted to check it out.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 14, 2008)

haven't heard of Mapperley tunnel, sounds interesting, will PM you about it!


----------



## johno23 (May 14, 2008)

Nice one guys,its good to see a bit more of the Great Northern/Friargate line.
It must have been some train service in those days.


----------



## nickyw_uk (May 11, 2009)

I just visited here today and can't work out for the life of me how people get onto the viaduct! Did you have to climb up a really steep hill?


----------



## thompski (May 11, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> I just visited here today and can't work out for the life of me how people get onto the viaduct! Did you have to climb up a really steep hill?



Pretty much


----------

